
Chinese TechCrunch Rival 36Kr Is Said to Plan Overseas IPO - danso
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-18/chinese-techcrunch-rival-36kr-is-said-to-plan-overseas-ipo
======
wensheng
I followed 36kr.com from its beginning. In its first 2 years, HN is the source
for 80% of the its articles.

~~~
CM30
Doesn't seem very different to most other tech news sites to be honest. Seems
like almost every article you read nowadays is sourced from Reddit, Twitter,
YouTube or some other social media site.

Probably the same deal with Hacker News in some spheres too.

They've basically become a quick way for journalists to find a story.

------
CodeSheikh
Crunchbase tracks startups not TechCrunch. Misleading headline.

~~~
Sujan
Quality reporting over at Bloomberg :(

Although [https://36kr.com/](https://36kr.com/) seems to be a magazine style
website - so maybe it is not totally wrong, just the explanation of what they
do is limited to the wrong bit.

~~~
CodeSheikh
TechCrunch owns it so maybe that's what confused editor at Bloomberg. But then
one can argue that TechCrunch is owned by the Verizon Media group.

~~~
Sujan
That's even worse, because Techchrunch hasn't owned them since 2015. They are
fully independent as Crunchbase, Inc. since then.

(via
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crunchbase](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crunchbase))

~~~
3into10power5
But its still owned by Verizon through Verizon Media aka (Ex-Yahoo+AOL)

------
turingbook
The original name of 36Kr is something like Chinese version of TechCrunch.

